

What happens when RSpec runs, or, what I think about testing with blocks - lazyatom
http://interblah.net/how-rspec-works

======
lazyatom
This is a follow-up to "What happens when MiniTest runs, or, what I think
about testing using classes" - <http://interblah.net/how-minitest-works>

